# Cpt code for fx of distal humerous



## grandmacora (Dec 29, 2009)

What would be the code to use for a orif of the distal humerous??  Thanks


----------



## CrysLednum (Dec 29, 2009)

I think 24545-24546 would be appropriate.  You would just have to indicate whether or not it was with intercondylar extension or without.


----------

